# Convertidor de 5V DC a 120 V CA



## wilogiba (May 26, 2009)

Tengo un proyecto final en el cual tengo un sensor de niveles de agua en un tanque y este me tiene que enviar una señal para encender una bomba pero necesito saber como convertir mi señal de 5 V en DC a una de 120 V en AC 

AYUDAAAAAA...!


----------



## harleytronics (May 27, 2009)

pero para eso no tenes que convertir 5v cc a 120 ca    
 a tu señal  de 5v la conectas a un triac el cual esta conectado  al los 120v ca y la funte que te da los 5v 
y este a la bomba
osea el triac recibe 5v y activa la bomba ,,asi de facil.
lista de matriales 
el sensor 
un transitor 
una resitencia 
la fuente para el sensor y el triac
el triac (tenes que buscar unos que aguante bien a la bomba)
la bomba  

entendiste ?  
si no sabes como conectar todo avisa y te hago un dibujito
 saludos


----------



## wilogiba (May 27, 2009)

gracias por tu información y si me pudieras proporcionar el diagrama me seria de mucho ayuda


----------



## harleytronics (May 27, 2009)

ok solo decime que tipo de sensor vas a usar ,,o si es un interuptor que cierra el circuito cuando el nivel
del agua llega al punto deseado,,en base al sensor te hago un dibujito,,saludos


----------



## Mandrake (May 27, 2009)

Wilogiba, que tal esto:

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/relaydrv.gif 

El voltaje de trabajo del rele, sera de +5V.


----------



## wilogiba (May 27, 2009)

los sensores que utilizare seran unos pequeños electrodos que estaran dentro del tanque cuando registra una señal la enviara a un microcontrolador el cual estara programado para llevar el registro de 3 niveles cuando el microcontrolador registre los sensores del nivel medio o bajo encendera la bomba y al registral el nivel alto la bomba se devera de apagar.

El diagrama del circuito lo tengo solo necesito el circuito a partir de la salida del microcontrolador como debe de ser conectado el triac y que modelo me recomiendan usar por que nunca e usado un triac


----------



## wilogiba (May 27, 2009)

creo que ya encontre la solucion a mi problema.. utilizando un relevador para que solo le llegue la señal y dispare los 120 volts a la bomba diganme si estoi o no en lo cierto ...

                                                      GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA..! ^^


----------



## harleytronics (May 27, 2009)

si  lo podes hacer
pero hay que ver con que voltaje se avtiva el rele ,,igual sea como sea no te combiene activarlo directamente desde la salida del micro ,,,si no que la salida este conectada a un transistor y este sea el que activa el rele  entendes?  tambien ponele un ceramico en paralelo a la entrada del rele para que chupe 
la chispa y no dañe el transistor,,,,,,,,   saludos


----------



## wilogiba (May 27, 2009)

si.. ya tengo contemplado un transistor para que me amplifique la señal de salida y no haya problema a la hora de activar el relevador por que eh leido que el problema mas comun es que no alcance el voltaje necesario para el disparo del relevador y tomare en cuenta el capacitor en paralelo como proteccion..

muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.. ^^


----------



## harleytronics (May 28, 2009)

quedate tranquilo que vas a poder activarlo  ,,,usa algun transistor mosfet y te va a sobrar voltaje,
lo ideal seria tener una fuente de 12v ,,,para el micro le pones su regulador de 5v,,,, y la señal de +5v del 
pic la metes en el mosfet  que hace pasar el voltaje negativo  y se lo pones al rele de 12v ,,,
el +12 v  ya va directo al rele    
el mosfet puede ser el irf 510   yo lo uso en los pic y van bien .
ok?  suerte saludos


----------

